# doe hunches and excretes mucus



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm sure this is normal goat behaviour, but I'm new to goats and don't understand what I'm seeing.

My senior doe, supposedly bred, is penned with a buckling to keep him company until I can get a wether. I was visiting them this afternoon, and saw, after perhaps ten minutes of being there, that she hunched her back and pulled down her tail (sort of what I understand they do right after mating). This was right after the buckling tried to suckle (she's theoretically dry at present). I noticed that a string of clear mucus was trailing from her vulva. Now, I was present with them and can vouch that the buckling hadn't been up to anything with her during that time. Is this a hormonal reaction, something to do with (I hope) being pregnant? A reaction to the buckling's attempt to suckle? It's not time for her heat cycle if she's _not_ pregnant. Her tail has been icky looking lately, sort of red-brown stained around the edges, as though it's frequently dipped in discharge which then discolours? The only discharge I ever see from her is clear or slightly whitish. She is otherwise acting her good self; good appetite, drinking and taking salt, sporting a thick winter coat, going outside for an airing, etc.

Can someone please explain what's up? Thanks!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's normal behavior. I've seen pregnant and non pregnant does do this. They do it most often, however, when they are in heat i've noticed. If she's doing that and has discharge, it sounds like she's in heat. Has she done any tail flagging, mounting, or being more noisy than usual? These can all be heat signs. When was she last bred?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, I'm not seeing her usual heat signs, and honestly I didn't actually _see_ her bred last time she was in heat. Prior to that, though, the buckling was bugging her all the time; now he's leaving her alone.


----------

